# 11 amp router review



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm gonna give a preliminary report because I've only had it 3 days. I was gonna go for the expensive version, but they were having a good sale on the cheaper one. For this money, what the heck.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?keyword=router+2+hp

Normally $120 + tax, I got it for $95 out the door. 
So far this is my second best buy (tablesaw is 1st). The router runs super smooth and quiet. It has good LED lighting underneath and the replaceable brush assembly is easy to get to. 
It comes with 2 bases... fixed and plunge. 
I've only played with them a few days but so far they're sweet! The fixed base is mostly normal. It has a micro adjust knob that gears the router up and down in fine threads. Not glamorous, but works very well. It also has a "quick" button. I've found (under the table), press the quick button, bring the router up... change bits above the table. Press the button to bring it all back down (micro adjust) and... you're ready to cut again, without taking the router off the table. Very nice.

The plunge base has the "step" adjustments plus another knob on top that lets you micro adjust the plunge steps. I really love the giant lock lever. I read a bad review on this system, but I'm not sure why :confused1:. It works quick and very accurate.
It also came with a nice straight edge guide and dual collet (half & quarter).

So far, my only complaint is... the fixed base holes align with my table. But they put the router on a 45 degree angle from the table. This makes the "under-the-table" maneuvers a little bit awkward. But for 95 bucks, I think I can re-train my hands (or tap some new holes). They also didn't supply the bolts (had to wait till morning to try it out). 
Praying for long router life :laughing:. We'll see.
So far it's a fun buy.
Dave


----------

